# Diagrama organo electronico FARFISA mod 150



## joradom (May 21, 2009)

hola

Busco el diagrama del organo electronico FARFISA mod 150, para intentar repararlo. Se compensará economicamente el que pueda facilitarme estos esquemas.

adjunto imagen del manual del usuario, con foto y caracteristicas.

gracias


----------



## thevenin (May 21, 2009)

Mira, hasta aquí he llegado buscando en inglés:

http://www.musicparts.com/products.asp?Company=Farfisa

en Google mediante:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=+farfisa++schematic&fp=EPM4eul9pXk

Tiene manuales de servicio de farfisa, tu órgano no está, pero ponte en contacto con ellos.


----------

